# What time for Burj Al Arab fireworks tonight?



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I've checked all the listing on the main newspapers (e.g. National Day events in the UAE | GulfNews.com ) and FB pages of the radio stations, I can't see any mention of what time they fireworks display at Burj Al Arab tonight is.

Anyone know for sure?


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Someone mentioned 8.15 or 8.30pm? Don't quote me though!


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

maybe a bit late now but said 8.30 on radio earlier...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Ended up being closer to 9 which meant standing about for an hour waiting.


----------

